# Frame Press for Hooping



## jssans (Sep 29, 2007)

Has anyone here used a frame press extensively from P&F Equipment? Do they make hooping super efficient or just cut down on workman comp claims?


----------



## Brandon39 (Jan 23, 2012)

We do have a frame press from P&F Equipment. It doesn't really cut down on hoop time. It is actually harder to use it for a shirt. We generally use it for thicker material. We have quite a big embroidery department here and the framing press is not cost effective or efficient. In 4 years we have never had a workers comp for hand hooping.


----------

